# b2m & depots - THE FACTS!!!



## II3rinII (Jun 3, 2009)

so check it!!

i was at work today and an email came in with the "updated b2m info".  i was scanning over it to see if anything changed and my eyes caught the word 'depotted eye shadow" so i read carefully.  it said, "depotted shadows may be returned, however they will count as one piece, the seperate metal pan from the depotted shadow does not count as an additional piece" (it did not specifically say that the depotted pan had to have the metal in it to count, if it had the metal in it, it wouldnt be refered to as "depotted").  so if anyone gives you shit, their just being bitchey, because it was a corporate email stating depots could be returned.

also the email said there is now a limit on the amount you can bring in.  you can do up to 24 pieces, resulting in 4 freebies (this is per transaction, so i guess thats the loophole).

annnnnnd to the mac employees out there, we were recently told that b2m will no longer effect AUS (woohoo).

just thought id share!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

I will ask my Pro manager tomorrow ...because she told me just Monday that the letter says no depots they must be complete...will call tomorrow for sure.


----------



## II3rinII (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ i totally ment to make a copy so i could put verbatim what it said, but i was busy doing stock concerns and updating the seasonal planning calendar and other back office stuff (yeah the not so glamorous part of MAC), and im off tomorrow, so hopefully when i get back itll still be in the office.

at my store, we take em back, we dont nitpick.  i mean its not being reused for cosmetic purposes, the stuff is just sent away to be recycled, i dont feel the need to be bitchy to someone and turn them away, its a good cause.  but i know some stores, some artists can be so rude about it.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ I wish there were more MUA's like you.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_^^ i totally ment to make a copy so i could put verbatim what it said, but i was busy doing stock concerns and updating the seasonal planning calendar and other back office stuff (yeah the not so glamorous part of MAC), and im off tomorrow, so hopefully when i get back itll still be in the office.

at my store, we take em back, we dont nitpick. i mean its not being reused for cosmetic purposes, the stuff is just sent away to be recycled, i dont feel the need to be bitchy to someone and turn them away, its a good cause. but i know some stores, some artists can be so rude about it._

 
My Pro normally does to ...they are always so good...but since Saturday everyone that comes in they have been telling them after this time no more we got a letter yada yay.....Maybe I will ask that she re-read the letter ...LOL ...that may piss her off


----------



## Renee (Jun 3, 2009)

I sure hope this is true because I have a lot of depotted shadows that i was just going to toss because my store said they weren't going to take them. I hate to add more trash to our planet!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_annnnnnd to the mac employees out there, we were recently told that b2m will no longer effect AUS (woohoo)._

 
lol we never even counted it in our numbers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if someone bought 3 things and got 1 freebie, we always only counted it as a 3 item sale.  we left out the freebie completely.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was off today and off tmrw, but when i go back thursday i'll see if we got the same letter.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ Please Please....Because My MA lives two houses down and she swears that is not what they were told ....I asked her this morning when she was out with her kids getting ready for the bus


----------



## II3rinII (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_lol we never even counted it in our numbers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if someone bought 3 things and got 1 freebie, we always only counted it as a 3 item sale.  we left out the freebie completely.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was off today and off tmrw, but when i go back thursday i'll see if we got the same letter._

 
at a counter it doesnt affect AUS, i used to work at belk and the b2m didnt go against your number, but when i transfered to the store i found out that it drops your AUS, because it counts as a transaction but has no value, so its as bad if not worse than a one item sale, cuz it kills your average.  well supposedly they fixed it or are fixing it to where if youre in a store, the b2ms dont hurt you.  which is good, cuz at my locaton when someone came in to b2m and wasnt planning on getting anything else, artists would scatter like roaches, like we were playing a game of "not it!".


----------



## II3rinII (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Please Please....Because My MA lives two houses down and she swears that is not what they were told ....I asked her this morning when she was out with her kids getting ready for the bus_

 
maybe its different between pro and freestanding stores ??

i dunno, i work at a freestanding, and our email came through yesterday.

the main thing i remember from the letter was it saying something along the lines of "depotted shadow count as one, the metal pan from a depotted shadow can not count as one but a pan with the magnet does count of course" it didnt say "dont take depotted shadows".

but like i said, at my location, we never even look at that, why hinder a good cause!

anyway, i work tomorrow so i will find out.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ I'm sure it is the same the letter she stated they got came a week ago...so this is probably new and she may not be aware of it.


----------



## II3rinII (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ fingers crossed!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if this e-mail went out to canada aswell?

Last time i was at my local free standing MAC the manager told me that they didnt take depots. It was first time i had been told by an MUA, so i said ok. But if this went out to Canadian stores as well this would be sweeet!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jun 3, 2009)

this may have been answered somewhere else but do counters take b2m?


----------



## lipshock (Jun 3, 2009)

YAY @ B2M no longer affecting AUS.  That's how it should have been in the first place.  When I was at the store, I used to hate doing B2Ms because it always brought down my AUS.  I would like ::sad face:: after I walked away from the register.  LOL.


----------



## atwingirl (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brianjenny17* 

 
_this may have been answered somewhere else but do counters take b2m?_

 
Yes they do, but they only do lipsticks, if you go to a freestanding store though people have gotten eyeshadows, glosses, or lipsticks to choose from.


----------



## cloudsweare (Jun 3, 2009)

Now. Does Mac itself take depots without the pan when you mail them in? I don't have a store around and I have a ton of depots.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

There is a Number on the MAC Website for the B2M program and a email...you might give them a call and check. I have never mailed anything in


----------



## Chrystia (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_so check it!!

i was at work today and an email came in with the "updated b2m info".  i was scanning over it to see if anything changed and my eyes caught the word 'depotted eye shadow" so i read carefully.  it said, "depotted shadows may be returned, however they will count as one piece, the seperate metal pan from the depotted shadow does not count as an additional piece" (it did not specifically say that the depotted pan had to have the metal in it to count, if it had the metal in it, it wouldnt be refered to as "depotted").  so if anyone gives you shit, their just being bitchey, because it was a corporate email stating depots could be returned.

also the email said there is now a limit on the amount you can bring in.  you can do up to 24 pieces, resulting in 4 freebies (this is per transaction, so i guess thats the loophole).

annnnnnd to the mac employees out there, we were recently told that b2m will no longer effect AUS (woohoo).

just thought id share!_

 
It no longer effects AUS?!?! That's the greatest news ever! Thanks for letting me know, hopefully our store gets this info soon.


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 3, 2009)

I went to my nearest MAC store to turn in my B2M stash and help my mom pick out a purple eyeshadow...The MA mentioned that they had gotten a letter and wouldn't be taking any more depots (pots w/o the metal pans) and that the B2M limit per visit is 24 pieces only. 

I was pretty bummed when she said the piece about not accepting depots...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..so I asked her if she could please confirm.... 

Anyway, as we were looking around, she went to the back to talk to her manager, came up to me and said "Yes, it IS okay to bring in depots for B2M after all...." Yay!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I ended up getting a Creme de Violet pan and 4-pan quad for my mommy..


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah!!!!! I am gonna ask mine in person and watch while they call and confirm...they will tell me anything over the phone


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 3, 2009)

My MA told me no more depots too...but he said he would take mine just one more time. Hmmm...I might have to ask him again.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 3, 2009)

I ordered metal pans for my depots like a few months back, and the girl took FOREVER (a month or more) to send them to me. When I finally got them, I took them to my store for b2m, and my MA told me they just received a letter saying it didnt matter anymore.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

Well press some piggie, now lol....Ain't that a B*


----------



## II3rinII (Jun 3, 2009)

things like this take some time.  youre gonna have people that are so used to saying no to depots, youre gonna have part-time employees who may not have been told about the changes, and youre gonna have people that want to be a bitch just to be a bitch.  time will tell...

i just wanted to share a little insider news!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

I am gonna stand there with my BAG of 24 til they call Corporate or IIErinII lol.....They may have to call security....j/k lol


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 3, 2009)

LMAO...you can take'em Tish haha


----------



## II3rinII (Jun 3, 2009)

^^hahahhaha

hey if you ever come through jacksonville fl, come holla at me!!  you can even bring your 24 pieces, since it wont kill my AUS now


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 4, 2009)

great news and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am gonna stand there with my BAG of 24 til they call Corporate or IIErinII lol.....They may have to call security....j/k lol_

 
SA-CURE-AH-TEE!!  RUDE!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 4, 2009)

^^ Cuz I willl CUT Her!!!


----------



## II3rinII (Jun 5, 2009)

ok so i read the email again today and it said (pretty much verbadum) "depotted shadows will only count as one credit, customers cannot recieve additional credit for the pan from the depotted shadow".  the wording in the email is kind of funky and if you dont read it carefully it could be mistaken, but it doesnt say "no depots allowed" just that you cant seprate them and count them as single pieces (so basically if your turning in a metal pan it has to be a MAC refill shadow, magnet, sticker and all).  and yes  there is a limit to how many you may turn in (24 total).


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## erine1881 (Jun 5, 2009)

hopefully they send a fax or email (now that we got our computer and its set up) soon cuz i looked thru everything and we didn't get that notice.  the only thing i've found is what i posted a while back about what is and isn't included as the freebie in the expanded b2m program.  

it'll be nice to see it in person so i can tell my sister, who takes her stuff to the freestanding in atlanta, that depots are accepted again.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah I know...My store is still sticking by it's story too...But the mgr has been on vaca all week so maybe they have not had a chance to see the update


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 5, 2009)

well its weird cuz we never got anything stating that depots aren't allowed in the first place.  and first i thought it was cuz we're a counter, but then other people on here were saying that even their counter wasn't allowing it.  so we've always taken depots and allowed special package lipsticks for freebies (which is listed as allowable on the fax that we did get).


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 5, 2009)

They just need to be consistent and send everyone the same info at the same time, freestanding, counters, pro....I am gonna write to B2M and ask them and when I get my email back I am keeping it in my purse for everytime I go in...Like BAM, what!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 5, 2009)

dude, if they reply send it my way so i can send it to my sis!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 5, 2009)

I will they always respond. I already emailed


----------



## blackmetalmist (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## blackmetalmist (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Renee* 

 
_I sure hope this is true because I have a lot of depotted shadows that i was just going to toss because my store said they weren't going to take them. I hate to add more trash to our planet!_

 
Take them to the MAC Pro store on robertson. I went there the other day and they said they take depotted eyeshadows. Ill be going there myself later this week


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 5, 2009)

saweeeet!


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_well its weird cuz we never got anything stating that depots aren't allowed in the first place.  and first i thought it was cuz we're a counter, but then other people on here were saying that even their counter wasn't allowing it.  so we've always taken depots and allowed special package lipsticks for freebies (which is listed as allowable on the fax that we did get).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


I asked if the Style Warriors collection l/s were eligible for the B2M and I was told no because they HAD special packaging....


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 5, 2009)

You should have had them call Corporate...almost every single person has B2M'd for a SW item...I dont just take no and go away if I know that isn't the right answer.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 5, 2009)

A few months ago I mailed 6 pro pans in and was called and told no on those. I wish I would have held onto them now.


----------



## charnels (Jun 6, 2009)

i went to the freestanding store in tampa and was told no on my depots. i politely asked if she could double check as i know mac had recently changed their policy and she just kept telling me she never heard anything like that and that she couldn't take them. sigh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




any mac mua's have any suggestions as to what i can say to them that won't make me come off as pushy / rude / obnoxious? i just hate that they automatically say no and won't do their research.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_well its weird cuz we never got anything stating that depots aren't allowed in the first place.  and first i thought it was cuz we're a counter, but then other people on here were saying that even their counter wasn't allowing it.  *so we've always taken depots and allowed special package lipsticks for freebies* (which is listed as allowable on the fax that we did get).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_
I asked if the Style Warriors collection l/s were eligible for the B2M and I was told no because they HAD *special packaging*....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think the special packaging thing depends on the region?
Im in Australia, and the policy is if its in special packaging you CAN'T B2M for it. Also, special packaging is priced higher than regular packaing here (LAME!) i.e. Regular lipstick = AU$35, HK lipstick = AU$41!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charnels* 

 
_i went to the freestanding store in tampa and was told no on my depots. i politely asked if she could double check as i know mac had recently changed their policy and she just kept telling me she never heard anything like that and that she couldn't take them. sigh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




any mac mua's have any suggestions as to what i can say to them that won't make me come off as pushy / rude / obnoxious? i just hate that they automatically say no and won't do their research._

 
I agree. I know it's a free thing and the company doesn't have to do it at all, but the inconsistency/lack of knowledge about the policy is really poor.


----------



## Arwai (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmm I wonder if the store at Perimeter Mall in Ga knows? They told me they don't take them.  The freestanding counter at Dillards at Atlantic Station does apparently, but I'm not that big on lipsticks so I wouldn't mind some variety.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 8, 2009)

To my Fellow Canadian Specktraettes! 

I e-mailed MAC on the weekend to get a confirmation on the depots from them. They have Confirmed Erin's story. We too get to share in the greatness that is depoting and b2ming. Again, the Rep that e-mailed me back said that only the pots count, not the pans! If you have a difficult store that you frequent i would e-mail and print out your e-mail and bring it with you next time you b2m.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 8, 2009)

They have not emailed me back yet...we want copies


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 8, 2009)

lolz Tish I love the new pic!!! You must be feeling that way towards MAC haha


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 8, 2009)

I called my MAC counter at Dillard's last week and asked them if they take depotted eyeshadows and blushes. They said that they accepted all containers (I'm assuming that means depots) but that I would only get a lipstick. I've never b2m'd before and am excited to be able to pick out a new lippie!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 8, 2009)

^ yup, the counters only give lipsticks while the stores give an eyeshadow, lipgloss or lipstick!


----------



## Zantedge (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, my store always accepted depots, but yay for everyone else!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, my store always did to until last week


----------



## JStarJStar (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wondering (randomly)-- I know you can't b2m to GET a Viva Glam l/s, cuz that defeats the whole giving money to charity thing, but can you use a Viva Glam l/s as one of your 6 b2m products?  

Thanks!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_hopefully they send a fax or email (now that we got our computer and its set up) soon cuz i looked thru everything and we didn't get that notice.  the only thing i've found is what i posted a while back about what is and isn't included as the freebie in the expanded b2m program.  

it'll be nice to see it in person so i can tell my sister, who takes her stuff to the freestanding in atlanta, that depots are accepted again._

 
that's where I usually go; they've refused her depots? Weird.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JStarJStar* 

 
_Just wondering (randomly)-- I know you can't b2m to GET a Viva Glam l/s, cuz that defeats the whole giving money to charity thing, but can you use a Viva Glam l/s as one of your 6 b2m products?  

Thanks!_

 
Yup, sure can.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arwai* 

 
_Hmm I wonder if the store at Perimeter Mall in Ga knows? They told me they don't take them.  The freestanding counter at Dillards at Atlantic Station does apparently, but I'm not that big on lipsticks so I wouldn't mind some variety._

 
Are you talking about the actual MAC store, or a counter at one of the other merchants? Because the MAC store in Perimeter has never refused my B2M depots. I started depotting in 08 after I joined Specktra and have submitted them numerous times without ever being refused... I don't understand. I just did it 2 weeks ago. 


I'm thinking maybe some people uneccessarily raising the MA's doubts about the policy by asking about it, and maybe it's a natural reaction for them to just say no?  Or maybe enountering MAs who are just unclear on the policy anyway? I just hand my empties over, and they do a count, and that's the end. I always have carried spare metal pans with me  because I'm 'noid like that and sometime I B2M when I'm on vacation, it's just been habit to stick spare pans in the bag since I started hearing about various places refusing depots... but never have I been turned away from the MAC store at Perimeter.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 8, 2009)

^^^ There were two letters that went out...One about a week in a half ago telling them they could not accept depots any longer per most MAC mgrs.....Recently last Tuesday another email was sent stating that they can accept the depots but it will only count as one item...They cannot bring the packaging in and the metal pan at a later date and count it as a B2M item as well. So this has all happened within a week and a half. My store has always taken them until a little over a week ago. But a lot of the stores are saying they did not get the second email stating they can accept them and are currently refusing to take them...HTH


----------



## Arwai (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_*Are you talking about the actual MAC store, or a counter at one of the other merchants? Because the MAC store in Perimeter has never refused my B2M depots. I started depotting in 08 after I joined Specktra and have submitted them numerous times without ever being refused... I don't understand. I just did it 2 weeks ago.* 


I'm thinking maybe some people uneccessarily raising the MA's doubts about the policy by asking about it, and maybe it's a natural reaction for them to just say no? Or maybe enountering MAs who are just unclear on the policy anyway? I just hand my empties over, and they do a count, and that's the end. I always have carried spare metal pans with me because I'm 'noid like that and sometime I B2M when I'm on vacation, it's just been habit to stick spare pans in the bag since I started hearing about various places refusing depots... but never have I been turned away from the MAC store at Perimeter._

 
Yeah the store.  One of the mua told me they didn't.  And I've heard other folks say the same thing.  Hmm, maybe its just the chick I talked too.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_that's where I usually go; they've refused her depots? Weird._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arwai* 

 
_Yeah the store. One of the mua told me they didn't. And I've heard other folks say the same thing. Hmm, maybe its just the chick I talked too._

 
yep, perimeter told her no.  so she just mailed em up here for my mom to use for lipsticks.  does the manager say you can?  if so, then i can just have my sister either ask for the manager or say to whoever is helping her that the manager said you can.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_yep, perimeter told her no.  so she just mailed em up here for my mom to use for lipsticks.  does the manager say you can?  if so, then i can just have my sister either ask for the manager or say to whoever is helping her that the manager said you can._

 
This is the thing; I've never asked. I just hand them over, they count, and drop them in the B2M bin.  what *may* work in my favor is that pretty often, I place my empties into an empty box, and the recipient never feels it's worth the trouble to go unpackaging things to check for a pan (although it should be visible through the window.)  Either that, or asking about the policy raises suspicion and garners an automatic no. I'm just speculating.



 I've never tried to B2M pans alone unless they're pro-pans b/c I know that's cheating. But pan-less pots, I've had no trouble B2M-ing there ever, so this is ( puzzling and frustrating) news to me.


----------



## Arwai (Jun 9, 2009)

^well I did call the other day and whoever I spoke to say they take them, but the pan doesn't count as a separate thing.  I think I'll go try when I depot some of my shadows.  I just hope its not a waste of gas.


----------



## eskae (Jun 9, 2009)

Is it true that in some places they take back the pro pans (with the magnet)?? Cause in vancouver they don't =( I'm wondering if anywhere near me takes them for B2M because I have a lot of empty pans of blushes I've used up!


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eskae* 

 
_Is it true that in some places they take back the pro pans (with the magnet)?? Cause in vancouver they don't =( I'm wondering if anywhere near me takes them for B2M because I have a lot of empty pans of blushes I've used up!_

 
Yes, a *pro pan* with the magnet and label counts as an item for B2M, but NOT a depotted, lone pan.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eskae* 

 
_Is it true that in some places they take back the pro pans (with the magnet)?? Cause in vancouver they don't =( I'm wondering if anywhere near me takes them for B2M because I have a lot of empty pans of blushes I've used up!_

 
 I asked about it the last time i went to my freestanding store, the MA said yes.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jun 9, 2009)

I know they aren't plastic, but do old brushes count towards B2M?

ETA: Found answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's a no!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arwai* 

 
_^well I did call the other day and whoever I spoke to say they take them, but the pan doesn't count as a separate thing. I think I'll go try when I depot some of my shadows. I just hope its not a waste of gas._

 
you called perimeter?  oh my sister will be so happy!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_I know they aren't plastic, but do old brushes count towards B2M?_

 
this is answered in the b2m thread.  i have posted the answer many times.


----------



## twobear (Jun 10, 2009)

I've never had a problem either.  Did some last month without an issues.  Heading there today for the Honey collection!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Are you talking about the actual MAC store, or a counter at one of the other merchants? Because the MAC store in Perimeter has never refused my B2M depots. I started depotting in 08 after I joined Specktra and have submitted them numerous times without ever being refused... I don't understand. I just did it 2 weeks ago. 


I'm thinking maybe some people uneccessarily raising the MA's doubts about the policy by asking about it, and maybe it's a natural reaction for them to just say no?  Or maybe enountering MAs who are just unclear on the policy anyway? I just hand my empties over, and they do a count, and that's the end. I always have carried spare metal pans with me  because I'm 'noid like that and sometime I B2M when I'm on vacation, it's just been habit to stick spare pans in the bag since I started hearing about various places refusing depots... but never have I been turned away from the MAC store at Perimeter._


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twobear* 

 
_I've never had a problem either. Did some last month without an issues. Heading there today for the Honey collection!_

 
naked honey doesn't come out til tmrw, but let us know if you have probs b2ming your depots.


----------



## Arwai (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_you called perimeter? oh my sister will be so happy!



this is answered in the b2m thread. i have posted the answer many times._

 

Yeah I called them.  I'm gonna go eventually when I depot these shadows.  I just hate driving up there.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 11, 2009)

Stopped in my Pro store today ...Talked to the mgr and she said again they can no longer take depots as of 2 weeks ago and they have not received a email correcting that initial letter they received stating no more depots....So thats that for mine until I get something in writing from The Corporate office


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Stopped in my Pro store today ...Talked to the mgr and she said again they can no longer take depots as of 2 weeks ago and they have not received a email correcting that initial letter they received stating no more depots....So thats that for mine until I get something in writing from The Corporate office_

 





come on mac!  respond to tish's email already!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 11, 2009)

They normally respond so fast this time it is worrying me what the answer is gonna be


----------

